# Pcola Pier....9-6-08



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

spanish king ladyfish bluefish and a baby cobe!!!!

we saw a damn manate swim under the pier it was awesome!!!!!! will post the pic of the manate later. great day.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you catch a bunch of blues and spanish?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes we did, the manatee looks like my cousin haha:moon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

how is the crowd out there now?? Pretty low, or a bunch of folks out there??


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

When we went around 8:30 there was quite a few people out

there, but we left at 12:00; still a lot of people out there, got

back around 2:30 not so many people then; & the fish were

not biting as good.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well my day went like this

walked out there sat for 5 mins with out a bait

then gene sullivan gave me a bait

threw twice and a 32lb king ate me!!!

landed it and got congradulated for it

then started kicking myself in the head for not sighning up for the pier king turnoy!!!:banghead:banghead

and thats how my day went!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the big mackerel. Hopefully things will keep getting better.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

they must have been thick if Shannon Chappman can make two casts and grease a 32# king.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

no bone that was actully one of the only *couple* caught out there


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats the pier King tourne? Tell me more!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

There is only snakes at OIP...except for the occasional 12lber:banghead


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We are having a manatee run. Saw this one yesterday morning on the west side of Destin's pass. It had some small prop scars and don't see any in your picture.

Was hoping to catch a cobia off it.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw one west of the pass on Saturday...I flight instruct and as we were climbing out of Destin Airport, I looked down and there he was...on the sandbar just crusing...we were there doing touch n go's for 45 min. and he only moved maybe 1/2 mile in that time...


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear Manatee tastes just like chicken....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i disagree 

i think manatee soup taste better

nowfryed bald eagle is a diffrent story


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

those are over weight freedivers!!! manatees do NOT exist in Pensacola!!!!! free divers i tell you!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree. Those pictures weren't taken around here. People need to quit fooling around or well have to idle from all boat ramps to the pass... for no reason.


----------

